# مصنع لتدوير زيوت المحركات



## لينا9 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع

واشكر صاحبة المعرف التي سمحت لي بوضع هذا الموضوع الذي اتعبني كثيرا

حيث انني في صدد انشاء مصنع لتدوير زيوت المحركات لانتاج بيس اويل 500

اريد ان اشتري خط الماني بقدرة 5 اطنان في اليوم 

واريد افضل انواع التقنية 

وحيث انني ما زلت في بداية المشروع ولا يوجد لدي مهندس كيميائي فارجو مساعدتي في توجيهي الى افضل تقنية تعطي نتيجة ممتازة وتحافظ على البيئة وعلى سلامة العاملين

مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو منك الأتصال بالأخ محمدجاسم العامري لأنه أكثر مختص له خبرة في هذا المجال وبالتوفيق وأرجو أن تكتبوا كل ماتم التخطيطي له من تصميم أو مكائن وأنواعها في الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع ....
هذا رابط ملف الأخ محمدجاسم العامري http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u408765.html


----------



## لينا9 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ مهندس المحبة

الف شكر على المساعدة


----------



## لينا9 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ محمد جاسم العامري

اتمنى ان ترسلي طريقة للاتصال بك لاني احتاج مساعدتك 

ولا استطيع ارسال رسائل خاصة لقلة مشاركاتي

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

يمكنك المشاركة في أي موضوع خاص بالعضو المراد وهو سيرد عليك بالموضوع عند متابعة المواضيع وردودها وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## لينا9 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي مهندس المحبة


----------

